# Any issues with your MES 40 BT + AMPS? Cast your vote!



## mummel (Aug 7, 2015)

A lot of guys have had great success with older Gens. I have not been as lucky with my MES 40 BT.  I thought I would take a poll.

Are any of you guys having issues with your AMPS staying lit in your MES BT 40?  If you vote, *post your name* in the main thread so we can maintain the integrity of the poll.

Thanks.


----------



## mummel (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes for me.  I've had probs.  It's been hit or miss.  6/10 smokes have failed.


----------



## dvuong (Aug 7, 2015)

No issues here.  I make sure to light it up real good and then raise it a few inches off the floor.  I also pull out the chip loader and tray about an inch.


----------



## dennispfaff (Aug 7, 2015)

dvuong said:


> No issues here.  I make sure to light it up real good and then raise it a few inches off the floor.  I also pull out the chip loader and tray about an inch.



Same here - no problems once you give it a good start.  I raise mine up a bit as pictured here.
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## smokingearl (Aug 7, 2015)

6 out of 6 smokes my amps has stayed lit perfectly. from my 6 hour smokes to my 12 hour smoke.


----------



## candurin (Aug 7, 2015)

I have 4 smokes with my new 40" BT with no issues.  I've had up to 10 hours of continuous smoke with cherry blended pellets as well (amnps 5x8)


----------



## candurin (Aug 13, 2015)

Another Success....  Just smoked spatched chicken and Mac and cheese (f-ing fantastic BTW!!!).  Did one row of mixed pellets (bourbon, Apple, pecan) and got 3 solid hours (would have had about 30 minutes left).

Top vent completely open, wood chip loader cylinder halfway out.  I could physically see the smoke moving throughout the smoker in nice eddying patterns.

Tightly packed the first row (I have the original, 3 row version), lit with propane torch (simple brass fitting for my Coleman fatty tanks) and used Wagner heat gun to blow glowing ember/cherry about 2 inches in towards unlight pellets.  Didn't go out once and had perfect TBS the entire time.

I leave my pellets in the original 2 lb ziplock bags Todd packages them in.  All I do is lay all the pellets I plan on burning out on a paper plate for an hour before I light them and they always work perfectly.


----------



## surfer joe (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been successful one out of three times.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 15, 2015)

I've never had any problems keeping mine lit AFTER I started nuking me pellets first.  I DO wish it put out a little more smoke, but I just add a few pellets it chips through the loading tube every once in a while.

On the other hand, I've noticed that with the exhaust damper wide open, I see a big difference between my MES temp and my Maverick cooker temp.  If I close the exhaust, that difference narrows a lot.


----------



## dr k (Aug 15, 2015)

Surfer Joe said:


> I've been successful one out of three times.


I have a 40" GEN 1 and have been using my 12" AMNTS with no problems with Traeger pellets.  They are the diameter of a pencil and appear to be harder to break than Todd's pellets, but I got them when I had a homemade tube smoker.  I just got my AMNPS the other day and it failed three times in one hour with Traeger pellets.  I switched to Todd's Hickory pellets that are thinner with no problems.  If your AMNPS is failing with Todd's pellets maybe getting the AMNPS over the middle drip pan drain hole may help.  Lotsa air is drawn through the drain hole. 

-Kurt


----------



## dennispfaff (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I have a 40" GEN 1 and have been using my 12" AMNTS with no problems with Traeger pellets.  They are the diameter of a pencil and appear to be harder to break than Todd's pellets, but I got them when I had a homemade tube smoker.  I just got my AMNPS the other day and it failed three times in one hour with Traeger pellets.  I switched to Todd's Hickory pellets that are thinner with no problems.  If your AMNPS is failing with Todd's pellets maybe getting the AMNPS over the middle drip pan drain hole may help.  Lotsa air is drawn through the drain hole.
> -Kurt



That's not good news as I recently purchased a 20 lb bag of Traeger pecan pellets, and I am going to smoke lamb in a little while using 1/2 cherry and 1/2 pecan.  I must say though, the Traegar pecan pellets do not appear any larger than the others I have.
Dennis


----------



## dr k (Aug 15, 2015)

dennispfaff said:


> That's not good news as I recently purchased a 20 lb bag of Traeger pecan pellets, and I am going to smoke lamb in a little while using 1/2 cherry and 1/2 pecan. I must say though, the Traegar pecan pellets do not appear any larger than the others I have.
> Dennis


Traeger pecan is what I have as well and I like it.  Traeger is 1/3 Pecan (flavor on the bag) and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel and flavor, as well as the 20 lb. bags of BBQ'ers Delight.  The BBQ'ers Delight one pound bags that Todd sells as well is 100% the wood on the bag as well as Todd's pellets.  My Traeger Pecan Pellets are up to 2" in length and bigger in diameter (short crayons.)  I'll break them into smaller pieces next time.  Like the booklet that came with the AMNPS said, you'll have different results with pellets other than Todd's.  I notice a big difference when starting the Traeger pellets vs.Todd's.  Traeger doesn't catch as fast (probably because they're designed to be exposed to continuous electrical heat.)  I'll use them in my AMNTS (which I use to cold smoke meat on my grill for 2 hrs. before grilling.) 

On the Gen 1 drain hole in the back of the smoker, you can't keep a lighter lit there from the draft coming into the smoker.  Your center drain hole is more difficult to test but has to be the same.  Putting your AMNPS as close to it as possible or an elbow pointing towards the AMNPS has to help solve air problems.  I haven't generated any grease to even use the drain hole for what it's designed for.  No one with air problems has even tested the drain hole as an air source.  I have GEN 1's with no air problems, but I have found that Todd's products work best with Todd's pellets.    

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Traeger pecan is what I have as well and I like it.  Traeger is 1/3 Pecan (flavor on the bag) and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel and flavor, as well as the 20 lb. bags of BBQ'ers Delight.  The BBQ'ers Delight one pound bags that Todd sells as well is 100% the wood on the bag as well as Todd's pellets.  My Traeger Pecan Pellets are up to 2" in length and bigger in diameter (short crayons.)  I'll break them into smaller pieces next time.  Like the booklet that came with the AMNPS said, you'll have different results with pellets other than Todd's.  I notice a big difference when starting the Traeger pellets vs.Todd's.  Traeger doesn't catch as fast (probably because they're designed to be exposed to continuous electrical heat.)  I'll use them in my AMNTS (which I use to cold smoke meat on my grill for 2 hrs. before grilling.)
> 
> On the Gen 1 drain hole in the back of the smoker, you can't keep a lighter lit there from the draft coming into the smoker.  Your center drain hole is more difficult to test but has to be the same.  Putting your AMNPS as close to it as possible or an elbow pointing towards the AMNPS has to help solve air problems.  I haven't generated any grease to even use the drain hole for what it's designed for.  No one with air problems has even tested the drain hole as an air source.  I have GEN 1's with no air problems, but I have found that Todd's products work best with Todd's pellets.
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt, in reference to where you said that ..."Traeger is 1/3 Pecan (flavor on the bag) and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel and flavor" ... If the pellets are 1/3 Pecan for flavor and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel, wouldn't the Pecan flavor be weak and possibly non-existant since the other 2/3 is Oak or Adler? In other words wouldn't the Oak or Adler override the Pecan flavor?


----------



## dr k (Aug 15, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Kurt, in reference to where you said that ..."Traeger is 1/3 Pecan (flavor on the bag) and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel and flavor" ... If the pellets are 1/3 Pecan for flavor and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel, wouldn't the Pecan flavor be weak and possibly non-existant since the other 2/3 is Oak or Adler? In other words wouldn't the Oak or Adler override the Pecan flavor?


When I called Traeger awhile ago they said what I posted. Which ever coast I forget has Alder and the other coast Oak. These two woods are primarily for low ash and clean burning heat in their electric pellet smokers. Then the wood on the bag. Alder is mild and recommended for fish. Oak is stronger. I like the pecan traeger but the AMNTS is my go to tool for Traeger pellets.  So to answer your question, yes I can taste that it's not 100% pecan, but very good.
-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> When I called Traeger awhile ago they said what I posted. Which ever coast I forget has Alder and the other coast Oak. These two woods are primarily for low ash and clean burning heat in their electric pellet smokers. Then the wood on the bag. Alder is mild and recommended for fish. Oak is stronger. I like the pecan traeger but the AMNTS is my go to tool for Traeger pellets. So to answer your question, yes I can taste that it's not 100% pecan, but very good.
> -Kurt


Kurt, do you know if Todds Pecan Pellets are 100% Pecan or mixed with something else? I have some Todds Pecan but haven't used them yet.

I have wood chip Pecan also and of coarse it is really great in flavor, but I am trying to get away from wood chips. I currently have 8 flavors from Todd, but haven't tried all yet. Only the Jack Daniels, Pitmaster Choice, Mesquite, and Hickory is all I have tried so far.


----------



## dennispfaff (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Traeger pecan is what I have as well and I like it.  Traeger is 1/3 Pecan (flavor on the bag) and 2/3 Oak or Alder for fuel and flavor, as well as the 20 lb. bags of BBQ'ers Delight.  The BBQ'ers Delight one pound bags that Todd sells as well is 100% the wood on the bag as well as Todd's pellets.  My Traeger Pecan Pellets are up to 2" in length and bigger in diameter (short crayons.)  I'll break them into smaller pieces next time.  Like the booklet that came with the AMNPS said, you'll have different results with pellets other than Todd's.  I notice a big difference when starting the Traeger pellets vs.Todd's.  Traeger doesn't catch as fast (probably because they're designed to be exposed to continuous electrical heat.)  I'll use them in my AMNTS (which I use to cold smoke meat on my grill for 2 hrs. before grilling.)
> 
> On the Gen 1 drain hole in the back of the smoker, you can't keep a lighter lit there from the draft coming into the smoker.  Your center drain hole is more difficult to test but has to be the same.  Putting your AMNPS as close to it as possible or an elbow pointing towards the AMNPS has to help solve air problems.  I haven't generated any grease to even use the drain hole for what it's designed for.  No one with air problems has even tested the drain hole as an air source.  I have GEN 1's with no air problems, but I have found that Todd's products work best with Todd's pellets.
> -Kurt



Kurt,
I just looked at my bag of Traeger pecan pellets and it doesn't say anything about being a mixture of oak and alder.??  And the pecan pellets are the same size/length as my other pellets, including the ones I purchased from Todd.  Interesting.  Anyway, they smoked just fine today on my leg of lamb.[emoji]128515[/emoji]
Dennis












image.jpg



__ dennispfaff
__ Aug 15, 2015


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Kurt, do you know if Todds Pecan Pellets are 100% Pecan or mixed with something else? I have some Todds Pecan but haven't used them yet.
> 
> I have wood chip Pecan also and of coarse it is really great in flavor, but I am trying to get away from wood chips. I currently have 8 flavors from Todd, but haven't tried all yet. Only the Jack Daniels, Pitmaster Choice, Mesquite, and Hickory is all I have tried so far.


Todd's are 100% the wood on the bag except for Garlic Spice and the other herb/pepper blends are rubs in oak wood. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2015)

dennispfaff said:


> Kurt,
> I just looked at my bag of Traeger pecan pellets and it doesn't say anything about being a mixture of oak and alder.??  And the pecan pellets are the same size/length as my other pellets, including the ones I purchased from Todd.  Interesting.  Anyway, they smoked just fine today on my leg of lamb.[emoji]128515[/emoji]
> Dennis
> 
> ...


Looks great!  Good to hear the Traeger pellets burned well. I know they work well in my AMNTS. Bbq'ers Delight mention the oak mix on the 20lb. Bags but it's not on the Traeger 20lb. Bags so I called Traeger and they mentioned either Oak or Alder is blended with each Flavor. I like their Pecan.
-Kurt


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 16, 2015)

> On the Gen 1 drain hole in the back of the smoker, you can't keep a lighter lit there from the draft coming into the smoker.  Your center drain hole is more difficult to test but has to be the same.  Putting your AMNPS as close to it as possible or an elbow pointing towards the AMNPS has to help solve air problems.  I haven't generated any grease to even use the drain hole for what it's designed for.  No one with air problems has even tested the drain hole as an air source



I have a 40" gen 2.5 BT and I have fount that my AMNPS works *better* if I place it over the drain hole than if I place it on the far left side.


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> I have a 40" gen 2.5 BT and I have fount that my AMNPS works *better* if I place it over the drain hole than if I place it on the far left side.


Exactly what I thought!  I'm glad you tried it.  Your the first other than me that has ever mentioned the drain hole as an air supply for the AMNPS. Before trying mods I'd move the AMNPS over the hole. I'm not sure what people are waiting for and why there has been zero discussion on this potential AMNPS air flow solution. I don't have the 2.5 BT or 2. So it doesn't apply to me with the Gen 1. I saw the hole on the back of the Gen 1 and said i wonder how much air is drawn though it.  So I put a lighter to it and I couldn't keep it lit. I guess with the Gen 2 and 2.5 the outside hole isn't visible. Out of sight out of mind. 
-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Exactly what I thought! I'm glad you tried it. Your the first other than me that has ever mentioned the drain hole as an air supply for the AMNPS. Before trying mods I'd move the AMNPS over the hole. I'm not sure what people are waiting for and why there has been zero discussion on this potential AMNPS air flow solution. I don't have the 2.5 BT or 2. So it doesn't apply to me with the Gen 1. I saw the hole on the back of the Gen 1 and said i wonder how much air is drawn though it. So I put a lighter to it and I couldn't keep it lit. I guess with the Gen 2 and 2.5 the outside hole isn't visible. Out of sight out of mind.
> -Kurt


My only thoughts of putting it over the drain hole is that it puts the Maze really close to the heat element and wonder if more pellets will ignite and start smoking along with the lit ones.

Right now, I seem to have plenty of air with Maze on left side and the chip loader pulled out 2" and turned dump side down. Right now I am smoking Jeff Phillips Campfire Chicken with pecan pellets and they are smoking well. It will be done in about 10 more minutes. Since you only smoke it one hr before closing it up, I lit both ends of my Maze and it smoked really-really great. The reason I did this is because I used wood chips in the past and it got heavy smoke for one hr, and the food was perfect, so I wanted to give it a heavy dose the first hr and it worked with both ends of Maze lit and chip dumper out 2" and dump side down.


----------



## candurin (Aug 16, 2015)

If you keep it raised some, you can still keep it far left of the bottom and there will be plenty of draft inside the cabinet from the grease drain hole and the wood chip loader (assuming you keep the chip dump portion od the loader half in/half out.  

No need to keep the pellet smoker centered over the hole.


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> My only thoughts of putting it over the drain hole is that it puts the Maze really close to the heat element and wonder if more pellets will ignite and start smoking along with the lit ones.
> 
> Right now, I seem to have plenty of air with Maze on left side and the chip loader pulled out 2" and turned dump side down. Right now I am smoking Jeff Phillips Campfire Chicken with pecan pellets and they are smoking well. It will be done in about 10 more minutes. Since you only smoke it one hr before closing it up, I lit both ends of my Maze and it smoked really-really great. The reason I did this is because I used wood chips in the past and it got heavy smoke for one hr, and the food was perfect, so I wanted to give it a heavy dose the first hr and it worked with both ends of Maze lit and chip dumper out 2" and dump side down.


Well, your not having problems with your AMNPS LOL.  I'm talking about people that are at a 50/50 success ratio or worse.  Play with how close is too close to the hole or how about a 90* elbow in the drip pan that points towards the AMNPS.  The drip pan hole is more of a vent than a drain.  Most everything is caught by the water pan unless you have a full smoker. I'm talking simple stuff. Someone take the damn drip pan to a box store and find an elbow that fits in the hole!  Then do a mailbox mod or whatever if the elbow doesn't work..

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2015)

candurin said:


> If you keep it raised some, you can still keep it far left of the bottom and there will be plenty of draft inside the cabinet from the grease drain hole and the wood chip loader (assuming you keep the chip dump portion od the loader half in/half out.
> 
> No need to keep the pellet smoker centered over the hole.


Well that's what people are doing to get it to work.  It's the people that can't get it to work that need to take it to the next level.  The solution is the air from the drain.

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 16, 2015)

candurin said:


> If you keep it raised some, you can still keep it far left of the bottom and there will be plenty of draft inside the cabinet from the grease drain hole and the wood chip loader (assuming you keep the chip dump portion od the loader half in/half out.
> 
> No need to keep the pellet smoker centered over the hole.


I am inclined to agree with you. My Maze sits on a wire rack on left side and raised off the floor. With it in that position and my chip loader our 2" with dump side turned down, I am now having some success with the pellets. Previously I was one of the bigger complainers here about the pellets not smoking enough, but doing it like I do now, I am liking the pellets much better.

I also run the vent wide open and have a bean can with both top and bottom cut out, sitting over the vent like a chimmney.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 17, 2015)

As I said earlier, I place my tray over the center hole.  I have never had a problem with the heat from the element igniting other rows.  Because of the slant of the heat shield over the element, there is a natural draft from left to right, taking the heat up the right side of the smoker. Placing the tray next to the heating assembly does two things, possibly three.  It gets getter crosswise draft from the heat element draw, it gets air from the bottom from the drain hole, and it possible gets some extra heat from the element which causes the pellets to smolder better.

As far as the upper vent position, I agree that wide open is best for the AMNPS.  but, when I go from wide open to as far closed as I can with probe wires passing through, I see a lot more even smoker temp from grate to grate then with the vent open.  I did a six hour smoke yesterday with hickory pellets.  I filled two rows, and at the end I had about an inch of pellets left.  I started with the vent wide open to assure a good burn, and after about 30 minutes I shut it as far as I could.  AMNPS continued to work fine.


----------



## mummel (Aug 17, 2015)

Just a heads-up I had a good smoke yesterday.  Nuked pellets for 3.5 minutes and used a hairdryer.  I struggled to blow it out.  NOTE TO SELF - do not let a pellet fall into your mulch bed when you are blowing hard to get your flame out.  I found it smoldering 2.5 hours later, smoke everywhere.  Melted the wires in my walkway lights..........  NOT GOOD!


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 17, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> As I said earlier, I place my tray over the center hole. I have never had a problem with the heat from the element igniting other rows. Because of the slant of the heat shield over the element, there is a natural draft from left to right, taking the heat up the right side of the smoker. Placing the tray next to the heating assembly does two things, possibly three. It gets getter crosswise draft from the heat element draw, it gets air from the bottom from the drain hole, and it possible gets some extra heat from the element which causes the pellets to smolder better.
> 
> As far as the upper vent position, I agree that wide open is best for the AMNPS. but, when I go from wide open to as far closed as I can with probe wires passing through, I see a lot more even smoker temp from grate to grate then with the vent open. I did a six hour smoke yesterday with hickory pellets. I filled two rows, and at the end I had about an inch of pellets left. I started with the vent wide open to assure a good burn, and after about 30 minutes I shut it as far as I could. AMNPS continued to work fine.


On placing the Maze or Tube over center hole, you made some good points there Steve. I may try that the next time I smoke something. If doing that, I wonder if it is still necessary to pull chip loader our 2" with dump side turned down????


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 17, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> On placing the Maze or Tube over center hole, you made some good points there Steve. I may try that the next time I smoke something. If doing that, I wonder if it is still necessary to pull chip loader our 2" with dump side turned down????



I leave my tube out, at least for now.  I try not to change more than one thing at I time so I know easier what works and what doesn't.  And a want to try each successful change multiple times before moving on the something else.


----------



## dennispfaff (Aug 17, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> As I said earlier, I place my tray over the center hole.  I have never had a problem with the heat from the element igniting other rows.  Because of the slant of the heat shield over the element, there is a natural draft from left to right, taking the heat up the right side of the smoker. Placing the tray next to the heating assembly does two things, possibly three.  It gets getter crosswise draft from the heat element draw, it gets air from the bottom from the drain hole, and it possible gets some extra heat from the element which causes the pellets to smolder better.
> 
> As far as the upper vent position, I agree that wide open is best for the AMNPS.  but, when I go from wide open to as far closed as I can with probe wires passing through, I see a lot more even smoker temp from grate to grate then with the vent open.  I did a six hour smoke yesterday with hickory pellets.  I filled two rows, and at the end I had about an inch of pellets left.  I started with the vent wide open to assure a good burn, and after about 30 minutes I shut it as far as I could.  AMNPS continued to work fine.



Steve,
Do you just put your pellet tray on the bottom floor over the drain hole and under the water pan without elevating it?  And by closing the air vent some, everything worked out ok?
Dennis


----------



## mummel (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys I finally made a video.  This cherry worked.


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 17, 2015)

dennispfaff said:


> Steve,
> Do you just put your pellet tray on the bottom floor over the drain hole and under the water pan without elevating it?  And by closing the air vent some, everything worked out ok?
> Dennis



My tray is elevated a out 2 1/2 inches, but I'm not sure that really helps.  Something else I need to do a trial one someday.













image.jpg



__ floridasteve
__ Aug 17, 2015


----------



## dvuong (Aug 20, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I also run the vent wide open and have a bean can with both top and bottom cut out, sitting over the vent like a chimmney.


What's the purpose of using a bean can?


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 20, 2015)

dvuong said:


> What's the purpose of using a bean can?


I have been told it helps to increase the draft. True or not, I don't know.

Hopefully a more knowledgeable person than I, will chime in and verify that it does or that it does not.


----------



## dennispfaff (Aug 20, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have been told it helps to increase the draft. True or not, I don't know.
> 
> Hopefully a more knowledgeable person than I, will chime in and verify that it does or that it does not.



Have you smoked anything yet with your "chimney" to see if it helps?
Dennis


----------



## brickguy221 (Aug 20, 2015)

dennispfaff said:


> Have you smoked anything yet with your "chimney" to see if it helps?
> Dennis


Dennis, I have used it twice.

I can't really say for sure but will say that I think the chimney helps, judging by how the smoke comes out of the top vent with out chimney and how it comes out with chimney. Coming out of the top vent without chimney, the smoke appears to come out with less authority and sort of drifts laterally away... With chimney it appears to come out with a bit more authority going more straight up above chimney a bit before drifting laterally away.

Also, when I hold my hand over the vent, I feel no pressure coming out, but when I hold my hand over chimney, I can feel a slight pressure coming out. 

I think that jted might be able to verify better than I can, if the chimney works and helps, but going by what I have described above, I feel it does.


----------

